# Meet the newest member of my family!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Meet Pigwidgeon, my new lineolated parakeet. He's just a little baby, but he's a love! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable! Love the awesome coloring!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe...he's beautiful! My first petable pet (not a goldfish) was a parakeet. I had him 11 years. Your baby is adorable!! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG, he's adorable! I love birds, and I really want one/several someday. He's a beautiful boy, and I absolutely love his name.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's lovely! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's such a precious baby  Congratulations on your new addition :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Aw thanks all  Yesterday he got comfortable enough to climb onto my hand unprompted-- I love animals.  There's nothing quite like working to build the trust between yourself and a completely different animal and seeing that relationship develop. I think that's why I enjoy hedgies so much too-- You get to see your work pay off in the long run.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Im so jealous!

Is his name a Harry Potter reference by chance?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Aw. He's very cute!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha his name is most definitely a HP reference!!  :mrgreen: I'm very glad you caught it! :lol: He's not a very good flyer (linnies are walkers and climbers, not flyers) and he's still kind of klutzy and silly since he's a baby, so I thought Pigwidgeon fit him very well. He's very smart though-- already wolf-whistles and has been muttering "Hi Pig, hi Pig," under his breath since this morning!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: What a cutie. I love birds. I've been thinking about getting a ****atoo for the longest time! 

Pigwidgeon fits him perfectly!


----------

